# Vintage Van Gogh cheese



## LadyCook61 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone try this  cheese ?  I saw it in Weis supermarket the other day.  I like trying different cheese .


----------



## buckytom (Nov 12, 2008)

i asked around, but no one has ever heard of it....

 do they sell it by the lobe? 

in wax?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i asked around, but no one has ever heard of it....
> 
> do they sell it by the lobe?
> 
> in wax?


 
by the lobe and wedge. I found out it is mild gouda .  I might get it next time I go to that store.  I like all kinds of gouda cheese.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i asked around, but no one has ever heard of it....
> 
> do they sell it by the lobe?
> 
> in wax?


 
HAHAHA

I looked it up. It's not a kind of cheese but a brand name from a cheese maker in WI.

Roth Kase Vintage Van Gogh

It's a "truly handsome cheese with a brown coat." 

Sounds interesting.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 13, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i asked around, but no one has ever heard of it....
> 
> do they sell it by the lobe?
> 
> in wax?



Bucky T, see, you ARE a comedy writer!


----------

